# Victoria Poeta - принимаю поздравления



## vev (25 Янв 2015)

Друзья!

Хочу поделиться радостью! Сегодня утром (ранним-ранним в 5 утра ) мой инструментальный парк пополнился Victoria Poeta!




Ну особенно поиграть на нем пока не было возможности, но ощущение очень приятное. Фагот - выше всяких похвал. Пиколка, конечно же, ни в какое сравнение с Super VI не идет, но фагот - вещь! Тембр на мои "скандалли" совершенно не похож. То есть стоит два инструмента. Клавиш - одинаковое количество, кнопок - тоже, а инструменты совсем разные. Правая механика по-мне так послабее скандалевской будет. Потуже и пошумнее. 
Поиграю побольше - отпишу.

Ну а пока хочу поблагодарить Юру (Zet10) за помощь в доставке этого чуда! Все мои инструменты шли через него и все всегда на самом высоком уровне!


----------



## sedovmika (25 Янв 2015)

Прекрасный инструмент, отличный выбор, поздравляю от всей души!


----------



## MAN (25 Янв 2015)

Ну что сказать? От души поздравляю с "Победой" (Виктория ведь так перетолмачивается, если я не ошибаюсь?)! Ох и жисть теперь у Вас настанет, Евгений - не просто супер, а гораздо интереснее! Поscandalliте, к примеру, с утреца этак разиков VI кряду, а после для разного образия что-нибуть Poetическое, викторианское засядете играть.

А коли на то пошло, то и Диореля за пояс заткнёте с его "Поляномайстером" Ибо ясный вельт, что при желании Вы теперь сможете сразу два эксклюзивнейших гибрида соорудить: "Vicdalli Poeta VI" и "Scantoria Super-Puper".

А таперь сурьёзно. Поменьше скандалов, побольше побед, - такой вот хотел бы я дать Вам совет. Поздравляю, Евгений, и по-доброму Вам завидую, надеясь когда-нибудь услышать как звучат в Ваших руках Ваши замечательные аккордеоны.


----------



## vev (25 Янв 2015)

*MAN*, *sedovmika*, 
Спасибо, Михаил!
Спасибо, Александр!
Денис может спать спокойно: они разного цвета и в единую конструкцию не складываются  Да и по звуку не катит. 
Хотя ВельтоПолян тоже не должен быть сбалансированным инструментом 

MAN (25.01.2015, 13:00) писал:


> А таперь сурьёзно. Поменьше скандалов, побольше побед, - такой вот хотел бы я дать Вам совет. Поздравляю, Евгений, и по-доброму Вам завидую, надеясь когда-нибудь услышать как звучат в Ваших руках Ваши замечательные аккордеоны.


Александр,
искореняю в себе страх публики. Думаю, до концерта в скорости дорасту. Если б те 25 лет между школой и "вторым пришествием" даром не прошли, сейчас уже на публику внимания особого не обращал бы. Увы... Пока даже включенный диктофон может в ступор вогнать. Хотя прогресс есть


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Янв 2015)

Евгений,мои поздравления по случаю такого пополнения!Осталось за малым,пожелание теперь усиленно заняться соответствующим репертуаром.Обратно дороги нет.Только творческих успехов и здоровья.Надо будет время находить и на сон.С уважением - Игорь.


----------



## vev (25 Янв 2015)

*Kosthenko*, 

Игорь, спасибо большое! 

На чей сон время надо находить? На сон соседей? 
У меня сейчас плечо левое потянуто и это очень ограничивает: и хочется поиграть побольше и колется. Никак не могу с таком ритме залечить до конца. Хоть бери отпуск и уезжай в дальние края без аккордеона.


----------



## nidogopp43 (25 Янв 2015)

Приветствую, Евгений! Поздравляю, достойное вложение и приобретение. А самое главное лечись друже, лечись! Иначе... любоваться придется долго долго)) Молодца, красавчик! Юре Респект!


----------



## vev (25 Янв 2015)

*nidogopp43*, 

Денис, спасибо!

так со мной водиться будешь тоже тягой к переменам заразишься Ума не приложу, как ты до сих пор на прямодечнике?! Некашерно как-то 

Кстати, по ощущениям легче Скандаля и прилично. Взвешу потом, но пока на тактильные ощущения положусь.


----------



## nidogopp43 (25 Янв 2015)

А я может к тебе вскоре и на экскурсию соберусь! Ежели примешь))


----------



## vev (25 Янв 2015)

*nidogopp43*, 

Заглядывай. Буду рад.


----------



## oleg45120 (26 Янв 2015)

*vev*, Поздравляю! Отличный выбор


----------



## vev (26 Янв 2015)

*oleg45120*, 

Спасибо Олег!

В этом приобретении большая заслуга вас с Сервером. Еще когда ты продавал свою Поэту, меня уже начали "терзать смутные сомнения" купить - не купить (если б 41 был, 47 - много ), ну а на концерте Сервера они вызрели окончательно. Поиграем, посмотрим.


----------



## oleg45120 (26 Янв 2015)

*vev*, а в poeta piuma фагот ещё круче. Ещё более мощный и объемный. Я просто кайфую.


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2015)

Решил коротенький "отчетец" набросать.

Ну что можно сказать. ... Тембр Вики просто завораживает. Очень приятно, что реализованы все 15 регистров, но все больше тянет играть на чистых одноголосных (кроме пиколки). Первые впечатления оказались правильными: механика попроще, пиколка - отстой (хотя в органе звучин неплохо), бас - неплох, хотя глубины не хватает. 
Появились посторонние звуки. На некоторых звуках в некоторых регистрах было ощущение, что язычек цепляется, но оказалось (спасибо Александру Новикову за наводку) резонирует регистровая машинка. Снимаю крышку - призвук исчезает. Подложил кусочек картонки между крышкой и рамкой, к которой привинчивается крышка и все призвуки исчезли. Резонанс однако... 
Левая механика очень тихая и удобная. 
С весом итальянцы одманули - 11.8 кг как с куста, хотя ощущается более легким. Скандаль заметно тяжелее при своих 12.8.
За изготовление правой крышки итальянам неуд. Внутрення поверхность не знает, что в природе существует рубанок и шкурка. Можно и занозу получить 

Что-то непонятное с ремнями. Если Скандаль стоит как влитой и ремни ему не особенно нужны, то Вика держится ремнями. Без них ее ведет в сторону. 

Резюме: 
- если бы брал сейчас и точно для себя, попросил бы поставить Binci и требовал бы качественные фото потрохов. 
- понимаю, что отказаться от Вики ой как не просто  
- итальянцы - раздолбаи


----------



## vev (15 Авг 2015)

Продолжаю принимать поздравления... 

Все та же Victoria, только совсем другого класса. Victoria Cadenza! Звук... Просто купаюсь в нем 



готово-выборный 47/120. Прекрасно разыгран предыдущим хозяином. Сбылась мечта идиота и теперь вперед, осваивать выборку


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Авг 2015)

Евгений,примите мои самые теплые поздравления и пожелания! Приятной игры,здоровья и конечно творческого долголетия обеим!! С признательностью  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## vev (15 Авг 2015)

*Kosthenko*,

Игорь, спасибо большое, но не "обеим" давно уже. Poeta была продана месяца три назад, когда понял, что хочу чуть повыше инструмент. Теперь Super VI и Cadenza. Ну совсем разные...


----------

